
Meteor.js in Action: Create an App, Test with Laika – Michael Herman - mjhea0
http://mjhea0.github.com/blog/2014/01/29/meteor-dot-js-in-action-create-an-app-test-with-laika#.UulJo-vVoGI.hackernews
======
xtraclass
Meteor is a very impressive js framework. I cannot wait to find out how it
will look like in a year :-)

